# Who has the largest Red Belly Ps



## roccov12345

I've probably surfed through 90% of the threads on this board and seen some awesome Ps but not very many large RBs. You usually see the younger guys or RBs around the 5-8 inch mark. There are plenty of Rhoms over the 10 inch mark but what about the RBP!

Come on RB enthusiasts....where's the big guys?... Let's see em!!!!


----------



## Guest

I am kinda surprised that no one has posted in this thread. I will get the ball rolling......

My reds are soooo big........ 3 1/2 inches









Whos next? Come on guys and gals lets see em.


----------



## roccov12345

ksls said:


> I am kinda surprised that no one has posted in this thread. I will get the ball rolling......
> 
> My reds are soooo big........ 3 1/2 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos next? Come on guys and gals lets see em.


Alright!!! Finally someone posted.... Although your post is worthless without pics of these monsters!!!









Here's one of my guys.....

He's just shy of 6.5 inches.....


----------



## jp80911

so far that's the biggest one in this thread lol


----------



## blbig50

Mine are about 14 inches

Minus 10" lol


----------



## jamezgt

My biggest red is around 8-9" (including the tail).


----------



## His Majesty

fantastic colours on your p jamezgt.
any reason why his colours are so bright and gorgeous? or is it just a colour morph?


----------



## jamezgt

Trigger lover said:


> fantastic colours on your p jamezgt.
> any reason why his colours are so bright and gorgeous? or is it just a colour morph?


Everybody on the forums are telling me it's a super red. I guess there is a chance it could be because when I purchased them at Big Al's they were just labeled as Red Belly Piranhas.


----------



## roccov12345

Nice RB Jamez!!! Ok we're getting there...........


----------



## Murphy18

Mine are about 5'', biggest probably pushing 6''. They grow fcukin fast!!









I miss them being little baby killers


----------



## jamezgt

Damn those are some nice colors on those red bellies!

I also like that substrate!


----------



## db04ph

ya hwite substrate will bring out the colors on the pygos the best


----------



## novajaymes

5 reds that are pushing 10-11 inches


----------



## roccov12345

Awesome colors on your Ps Murph!

novajaymes.......do you have any other pics of your RBs... I think you have the trophy thus far.


----------



## novajaymes

I have lots of pic but they are the wrong size to post I'll try to re-size them and get them posted


----------



## Guest

Great looking Reds everyone!







Heres a pic of mine so that my post wasnt worthless :rasp:


----------



## novajaymes

another pic


----------



## jamesw

if your talking pygo then i got 13" piraya. If your talking red belly mine are only 5-6" but have no pictures on them.


----------



## Guest

jamesw said:


> if your talking pygo then i got 13" piraya. If your talking red belly mine are only 5-6" but have no pictures on them.


The thread is Reds my friend but great looking Piraya


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

RB32 his are probably the largest both width wise and post likly length too.

My largest is only about 8-10" since i have never accuratly measured him


----------



## xos

Sea World SD

















don't look it but these were full size...


----------



## James Bond

The RBP in the Denver aqarium are that size, they also are in a tank with an open top right at shoulder level


----------



## leg89

James Bond said:


> The RBP in the Denver aqarium are that size, they also are in a tank with an open top right at shoulder level


nice! so you can put your head in there if you wanna see then from closer?! is that the idea?

ok im gone...


----------



## Rick james

xos said:


> Sea World SD
> 
> View attachment 182414
> 
> 
> View attachment 182415
> 
> 
> don't look it but these were full size...
> 
> View attachment 182416
> 
> 
> View attachment 182417


I would love to watch them feed. or just have that setup in my living room


----------



## the_w8

I used to have 3 12-13" reds until I sold them long ago, But no pics







only have pics of my old 14" caribe.


----------



## Trigga

The biggest reds I have ever seen belonged to a member named rb32 if anyone has pics of his morbidly obese ps please post em up so ppl can see what happens when you overfeed.

The biggest reds I have ever seen belonged to a member named rb32 if anyone has pics of his morbidly obese ps please post em up so ppl can see what happens when you overfeed.


----------



## leg89

the_w8 said:


> I used to have 3 12-13" reds until I sold them long ago, But no pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only have pics of my old 14" caribe.


i'd like to see that! any link to another post in which any pics of that monster are posted?


----------



## l2ob

Had Wolverine for 5 years from dime size. he was about 13-13.5" when i sold him to Vince. He was the fattest P i ever had as well as my first.


----------



## db04ph

waiting for PDOGGY to post his "22 incher" or u still didnt get that camera?


----------



## SeedlessOne

db04ph said:


> waiting for PDOGGY to post his "22 incher" or u still didnt get that camera?


Classic.....


----------



## primetime3wise

largest natt is fs in our classifieds....

15" tern


----------

